# Exercise



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Doctor reckons I should do some exercise - not for any specific reason, just because I do sod all and sit on my arse most of the time.

I find it as boring as hell though - swimming, running on a treadmill, the lot. I play a bit of football on a Friday but apart from that nothing.

Anyone actually enjoy exercising and if so what do you do? I thought of maybe buying a mountain bike (but I'd rather be in my TT) or running with an ipod to help ease the boredom (but I'd rather be in my TT).

Be interested to know who does what and who does sweet FA. Motivate me!!!


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

I bought a treadmill and have positioned it so it looks out of our bedroom window and faces the sea. Very theraputic 8)

All I do is put the music on loud and go for it.

I also play badminton - good game to play and good laugh with friends.

If you want a recommendation then try squash or racketball - superb game although you'll know about it in the morning if you play hard


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Each to his own but try running - but without the ipod.

It is addictive and even after a few months you will see a big difference.

Within two years I went from 15 miles pw to > 50 pw including a 1/2 marathon every weekend for most of the summer months, 90 mins no prob.

It then becomes second nature. I find swimming for long periods tedious - but some find it relaxing. Mountain bike is ok if you can keep off the roads, running on treadmill or any gym work is brain deadening.

Nice fresh air, 5:00 am in the morning - you cant beat it!

There is also some nice gear if you are fashion concious!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Cheers chaps - all good suggestions [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Philr - why do you say try running without the ipod? Danger of getting knocked over when crossing the road?!!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

i run home from work everyday, many guys at the office do. Being in London it's easy to do and as fast to run home as to get the tube / train.

Been doing it for a few weeks now, and even tho i sit at work during the day thinking, pah, can't be arsed to run home tonight, i still do it, just getting into a habit so it's 'the norm'.

Why am i doing it? Three years of uni excess (read pizza, beer, kebab etc) has taken its toll and i work in a sociable industry where there's a reasonable amount of drinking etc, so it was either now or never. Want to get back to how i look in a photo from three years ago after three months in the rainforest... hmm!

I find the start is the hardest, once you get into the habit and it becomes normal it gets easier.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Run.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As an ex international athlete ,I would say run .If only I could take my own advice.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

As an ex-international lard-arse I would say I can't be bothered, but running seems to be the way to go.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

WozzaTT said:


> As an ex-international lard-arse I would say I can't be bothered, but running seems to be the way to go.


Sounds like me :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Doctor reckons I should do some exercise - not for any specific reason, just because I do sod all and sit on my arse most of the time.
> 
> I find it as boring as hell though - swimming, running on a treadmill, the lot. I play a bit of football on a Friday but apart from that nothing.
> 
> ...


Yes, I love exercising even though it is (one) of my job(s)

If you don't like a good workout you haven't found the right one for you! I bet I could motivate you 8)


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya Dani!

I was hoping you might take an interest in the post!

I have considered a personal trainer but it seems like a pretty p*ss poor show if a grown man can't motivate himself! Like most things in life I guess - it depends on how much you want something.

Tonight is a good case in point - earlier I thought I'll go for a run tonight, or at least move forwards in some sort of ambling motion to begin with, but I've ended up on the forum and doing other bits and pieces on the PC. I should add that I sit at a desk all day at work too.

Organisation and motivation are the keys I reckon!!


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Organisation and motivation are the keys I reckon!!


Its easy - when you are running imagine that your TT is about 5 yards in front of you and the handbrake has slipped and its rolling down a big hill.

I'd find it amusing to watch a grown man running with his arms positioned horizontally screaming like a good 'un


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Teehee said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Organisation and motivation are the keys I reckon!!
> ...


I want to improve my health, not give myself a heart attack!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How about attempting to get out the house first and going for a brisk walk to get your heart and circulation in order before any strenuous or aerobic exercise . Built up your fitness. I don't think it would be very safe to go straight into any aerobic exercise if you haven't done any for years.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Hiya Dani!
> 
> I was hoping you might take an interest in the post!
> 
> ...


I can't see any reason why a man should be better at motivating himself to exercise than a woman is? In both cases it is a matter of internal self talk.
If you are now contemplating exercise, start your preparation; like buying some trainers/outfit, look into venues where you can exercise, ring a friend to team up with him/her, and book a session that you know you'll enjoy. If you are considering a Personal Trainer make sure that that Trainer is a member of the Register of Exercise Professionals at Level III

And remember that washing/polishing your car, cleaning the windows, hovering the house also counts as exercise. You don't have to do formal exercise to gain health benefits


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

How about a brisk walk to the Pub ?


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> How about a brisk walk to the Pub ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Teehee said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > How about a brisk walk to the Pub ?


FOR A TONIC WATER!


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


When did this become the flame room? :wink:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I exercise every morning

Up.....1..........2..........3 Down ......1.......2.......3

Then the other sock

Hav'nt seen much improvement but its the taking part that counts


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I've just started running again for fitness/exercise, for the first time really in about 10 years (I've just turned 35).

I started 2 weeks ago, and am currently going out 3 times a week and running a loop of about 1.5 miles.

Bearing in mind I don't normally take any form of regular exercise, and I'm 2-3 stone overweight I think that's pretty good going.

I do have a goal, I want to run a 10k this year, for charity - I've never ran that far before.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> How about a brisk walk to the Pub ?


And straight back without going in 8)



fastasflip said:


> I exercise every morning
> 
> Up.....1..........2..........3 Down ......1.......2.......3
> 
> ...


Is that up and down the stairs three times :roll:



scott28tt said:


> I've just started running again for fitness/exercise, for the first time really in about 10 years (I've just turned 35).
> 
> I started 2 weeks ago, and am currently going out 3 times a week and running a loop of about 1.5 miles.
> 
> ...


Well, that's just excellent!!!!  
For your 10k run, get the very best trainers you can afford and a "Camelback" water rucksack from a good sports shop


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I play squash twice a week (double sessions), play rugby twice a week & swim half a mile every day apart from Sunday.

You notice that not only your fitness and energy levels improve, but your concentration and general mood lifts too.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> I play squash twice a week (double sessions), play rugby twice a week & swim half a mile every day apart from Sunday.


All that and you're still a fat f*cker though!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Never said anything about that - but I am probably the fittest one you'll meet


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Never said anything about that - but I am probably the fittest one you'll meet


 :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Take Dani's other advice and drink 1 litre of water for every 10 kg you weigh. You get great exercise running backward and forward to the toilets, especially when you are out!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> I play squash twice a week (double sessions), play rugby twice a week & swim half a mile every day apart from Sunday.
> 
> You notice that not only your fitness and energy levels improve, but your concentration and general mood lifts too.


Good on you for still sticking to your fitness regime, Martin 



ObiWan said:


> Take Dani's other advice and drink 1 litre of water for every 10 kg you weigh. You get great exercise running backward and forward to the toilets, especially when you are out!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only in the initial stages while the body is still dried out 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I would not know I am still running


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Take Dani's other advice and drink 1 litre of water for every 10 kg you weigh. You get great exercise running backward and forward to the toilets, especially when you are out!!


Is this for real?

I weigh 90+ kgs. I can't imagine drinking 9 litres of water a day.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I have to agree that runnning is the way to go.

I have been doing it for the past 12 years, with varying degrees of commitment. Having just moved into a new house (with no gym nearby), I have purchased a treadmill and some free weights. I usually cover about 15 miles per week and the rush you get afterwards makes it worth it.

If you are just starting out, you need to get into some sort of routine if possible, say every Tuesday and Thursday night and then try to maintain that until your fitness level increases.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > I've just started running again for fitness/exercise, for the first time really in about 10 years (I've just turned 35).
> ...


Cheers 

Already bought the trainers, a pair of Asics that should've been Â£110, from Sweatshop in Woking - the trainers are the most comfortable I've ever worn and the staff in the shop were excellent.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

scott28tt said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


Did they call you fatty? :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Kell said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Take Dani's other advice and drink 1 litre of water for every 10 kg you weigh. You get great exercise running backward and forward to the toilets, especially when you are out!!
> ...


I forget the numbers Dani quoted but I am sure she will be along to correct me. I know it to be a minimum of 1.5 litres a day but Dani had a formula that meant you had to drink a bath full every 15 minutes, or so it seemed :lol:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

My favourites are classes!

Boxercise
Spinning
Body Combat

All very tough classes and great fun too!

I would love to go to play squash, but my other half cannot be bothered with any exercise and my friends are all very lazy when it comes to exercise.

Anyone interested and are near the Wakefield area :?

Jogging is great for keeping fit but remember it can be terrible for the old joints! :?

Karen


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> For your 10k run, get the very best trainers you can afford and a "Camelback" water rucksack from a good sports shop


Well talking of Camel backs, went to Costco last night and bought one for a whopping Â£11:95! Now correct me if I'm wrong but back in my mountain biking days they were Â£50+. It's not made by camel back but it's top quality and has compartments for Mobile, ipod, etc etc.

Havn't used it yet but I think it will even keep the fizz in my cider whilst cycling


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Take Dani's other advice and drink 1 litre of water for every 10 kg you weigh. You get great exercise running backward and forward to the toilets, especially when you are out!!
> ...


You should drink 1 pint of clear for every stone in body weight. And it's obvious too if you remember that us humans are made up of over 70% of water!!!!
However, don't start drinking ~ 18 pt of water from now till tomorrow. Increase your water intake gradually by one glass per day for a whole week. The following week drink to more glasses and so on until you're at your target.

Just imagine a plant in dried out soil: if you pour liters of water into the soil it just runs off. You need to drip feed for the soil to be able to hold the water!!

PS: I am on 5+ liters of water/day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PPS, nothing in your body works without adequate hidration; and definitely not fat loss!!!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


This drinking liquids thing, doesn't it include all liquids as well in the daily recommended?

Karen


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

Dani,
How much water would you have to drink before you get near the water intoxication level??
Or is that more likely to occur when someone just goes from hardly any water to the recommended allowances based on their weight??

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WAZZATT has gone quiet who started this thread  .

Could he be out there running like Forest Gump and giving it some welling with the old press ups, sits ups and giving it some and going for it with a rowing machine  .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am now cycling to work.
Just under 3 miles each way, gives my TT a break and I get some nice traffic fumes to inhale! BUT its nearly all uphill on the way home which leaves me with very wobbly legs by the time I get home.
8 minutes ish going and 15 minutes returning.

Once in the habit it's great to do it and you feel so much better rather than sitting at a desk, sitting at home and sleeping... very unhealthy.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I still have Dani once a week for a workout, she has solved my back problem and as a bonus she keeps me amused watching her run backwards and forwards to the toilet every ten minutes. Gives me plenty of time for breathers in my routine 

PS - Don't tell Dani :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I did wonder how someone so tiny could hold 15 gallons of water !

Mind you Barry you are full of piss so I understand that :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TTotal said:


> I did wonder how someone so tiny could hold 15 gallons of water !
> 
> Mind you Barry you are full of piss so I understand that :wink:


You forgot about the wind, piss and wind :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I've just bought myself one of these - used to love mountain biking when I was younger so thought I'd give it another bash. My g/f has bought a bike too which makes it better then doing it on my own. Hopefully should get me fitter, esp over the summer months


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jam,

Careful matey...

I bought twin bikes last Christmas for Helen and I to get fit on, hers has done 2 miles in the year... they just do not want to pedal :?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Jam,
> 
> Careful matey...
> 
> I bought twin bikes last Christmas for Helen and I to get fit on, hers has done 2 miles in the year... they just do not want to pedal :?


It was her idea and I happily obliged. Didn't think it would be her cup of tea.

Too late now, they're bought and sitting in my garage.

Time will tell though :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well I tried everything to overcome some of the objections..

New saddle
Higher Handlebars
Softer grips 
etc etc

Just gathering cobwebs now :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Try taking the saddle off! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Try taking the saddle off! :wink:


Thats called spinning


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

From my own experience ... I went out last Jan sales and bought a treadmill. Got it home, and set it up. In the garage. But it was always a bit cold out there. Or it was raining, and I would have got soaked getting to the garage to use it. Or it was folded up so that all the cr4p could be stored in the garage in the winter/spring/summer/autumn. Or (you getting a picture here?)

So, just after Xmas this year, the treadmill came in doors. I started just doing 10 mins a time. You can't get too bored in 10 mins, and its difficult finding an excuse for every 10 mins in the day. When running for 10 mins got easy, I upped it to 12 mins, then 14 mins. Now I'm up to 20 mins. I've found that 20 mins is the boredom threshold. So I'm going to plug the iPod in, and listen to some old 30 min radio shows that I've got on mp3. Yup, 30mins! I'm hoping that the interest of listening to those shows (which I'll not normally find the time to do) will offset the boredom of running.

Plus, once you've been doing it for a few weeks, there's an element of "I've come so far / done it for so long, that it would be a waste to stop now".


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Sorry Karen,

this is pure water only! Most other liquids are diuretics (tea/coffee/fruit juice/alcohol)



mw22 said:


> Dani,
> How much water would you have to drink before you get near the water intoxication level??
> Or is that more likely to occur when someone just goes from hardly any water to the recommended allowances based on their weight??
> 
> ...


As I said above, increase the amount of water you drink slowly else you will spend all day in the bathroom :?



ObiWan said:


> I still have Dani once a week for a workout, she has solved my back problem and as a bonus she keeps me amused watching her run backwards and forwards to the toilet every ten minutes. Gives me plenty of time for breathers in my routine
> 
> PS - Don't tell Dani :wink:


Barry ???? I only run backwards on the treadmill 

Aren't you looking forward to your workout tonight now that you told me :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

So Dani, what is a diuretics then?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

No weight off this week for me - I hate when that happens


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> A diuretic (colloquially called a water pill) is any drug or herb that elevates the rate of bodily urine excretion (diuresis). Diuretics also decrease the extracellular fluid (ECF) volume, and are primarily used to produce a negative extracellular fluid balance. Caffeine, yerba mate, nettles, cranberry juice and alcohol are all weak diuretics.


In other words they make you piss more :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TTotal said:


> > A diuretic (colloquially called a water pill) is any drug or herb that elevates the rate of bodily urine excretion (diuresis). Diuretics also decrease the extracellular fluid (ECF) volume, and are primarily used to produce a negative extracellular fluid balance. Caffeine, yerba mate, nettles, cranberry juice and alcohol are all weak diuretics.
> 
> 
> In other words they make you piss more :lol:


Thanks John.......... I was lost without your interpritation


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

AidenL said:


> No weight off this week for me - I hate when that happens


I weight myself every morning at the moment (which I know you're not supposed to do).

When really going for it I can lose a pound a day without any problem. Is this normal?!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Doctor reckons I should do some exercise - not for any specific reason, just because I do sod all and sit on my arse most of the time.
> ...


Dani - I was in the gym yesterday (the bar you understand) and they've got one of those machines that weighs you and works out your BMI etc. Now I've been on these things before and they always say the same thing - no, not that I'm a fat bar-steward, but that I should ideally weigh a great deal less than I do. Same thing really I suppose. I'm 6 foot tall and currently weigh 14st 5lb (dressed and with shoes), my BMI is 27.0. The machine says I should weigh between 10st 9lb and 13st 4lb. Now I was recently 13st 7lb and to be honest wouldn't like to lose any more weight than that. 10st 9lb and I would be a bloody stick insect - I've got quite a big build, so do you reckon these machines talk a load of cock? It reckons that would give me a BMI of between 20 and 25.

I should add, before anyone else does, that the machine didn't say 'one at a time please', nor was smoke pouring out the back etc etc


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> So Dani, what is a diuretics then?


Anything that draws water out of your body cells and makes you visit the bathroom.
In that respect, even healthy fruit juice counts as a diuretic because it will draw water out of your body cells through osmosis.



WozzaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > WozzaTT said:
> ...


I have not seen a machine that reads out your BMI? I suspect that the machine read your bodyfat %age?

To work out the BMI you have to multiply you hight in meters by itself. So if you are 6ft tall exactly this means 1,83 mtr. Times 
1.83 x 1.83 = 3.35
Now divide your weight in kilo grammes by this number
14st 5lb = 92.27kg
92.27 ./. 3.35 = 27.54. This is your BMI

Now, a BMI of 27 is classed as OVERWEIGHT and the BMI chart tells you that at 6ft your weight should be no higher than 82kg = 12st 8lb

However, more important than the BMI is the bodyfat %age as some tissues are more desirable that others. Lean muscle mass weighs almost twice as heavy as bodyfat.
Imagine 2 people at exactly the same weight and height. One of them is a body builder, the other one a couch potato. It is easy to imagine that the body builder will have a leaner, trimmer figure than the couch potato. Hence more muscle gives you a better shape. 
From what you told me I cannot tell you your correct bodyfat %age because this is age dependant Height does not come into it.

For males the average bodyfat %age is: -
18 to 25 years of age: 14% - 18%
26 to 35 years of age: 19% - 21%
36 to 45 years of age: 22% - 24%
46 to 55 years of age: 24% - 25%
56 to 65 years of age: 25% - 26%
65 years + : 24% - 25%

I hope this helps?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/BMI.html


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> No weight off this week for me - I hate when that happens


Starvation for you for a week I'm afraid  :wink: .

Or one lettuce leaf per day or one baked bean even if your feeling really wild


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Taking smaller sips helps build up the arm muscles :wink:


----------

